
Ask HN: Engineer Salaries in New York Compared to San Francisco Currently - 8611m
How are software engineer salaries in New York compared to San Francisco at the moment?<p>What industries are most lucrative for jobs besides finance for software engineers?
======
whitneyricketts
San Francisco average software engineer salary: $139,036 New York average:
$124,691

More here, including adjusted averages based on cost of living:
[https://hired.com/blog/candidates/where-engineer-salaries-
pa...](https://hired.com/blog/candidates/where-engineer-salaries-pay-highest-
standard-living/)

~~~
FrancoDiaz
That's horrible. Senior software engineers can easily get those salaries in
the midwest where the cost of living is much, much less.

~~~
bostand
Yeah, but do they get free food and candy?

:)

